# Choix PC ou Ibook



## squall (1 Avril 2004)

je compte m'acheter un portable prochainement
j'ia tjrs eu un pc, dc tjrs windows, j'ai eu l'okazz de voir qquefois tourner mac mais sans +
c'est vrai ke je suis interessé pr découvrir le monde mac depuis lgtps, seulement le prix et peut être les performanance riskent de peut être me décevoir !
je voudrais un ibook 12' (800 mhz ... )il coute déjà 1200 euros à la base!
d'un coté pour 1200 euros j'ai un très bon pc portable genre 2.4 ghz 256 ddr, etc etc + la compatibilité de tous les produits windows !
je voudrais l'avis de gens ki ont eu un pc portable et un ibook pour savoir ce qu'ils en pensent !
merci bcp de m'aider ds ce dur choix :!


----------



## Marcant (1 Avril 2004)

Pour ma part, mon 1er mac est le powerbook 12". J'ai une amie qui était sur pc et depuis février elle s'est achetée un ibook 12". Elle le trouve fabuleux, elle fait tourner photoshop, elle le met en réseau...le seul truc, s'est qu'il faut booster la ram de l'ibook mais sinon s'est une très bonne machine !
Et nous n'avons plus envie de retourner sur pc !!


----------



## davidcaro2 (1 Avril 2004)

Un conseil, ne soit pas impressionné par les 2,4 Ghz du PC !
J'ai un ibook 933 depuis 2 mois, et il est très véloce.
Je fait de la vidéo (imovie et idvd sans problème)
J'utilise également Photoshop elements sans soucis
Word ,excel, powerpoint......aucun soucis

Par contre pense a le mettre a 640Mo


----------



## squall (1 Avril 2004)

cki est dommage c'estr qu'ils font pas un ibook 12' à 933 ou 1 ghz
jveux absolument le 12' si je prends un ibook mais y a ke 800 mhz


----------



## chagregel (1 Avril 2004)

Heu... comment dire...

ALU 12 POWAAA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Moi j'avais un Asus (enfin je l'ai toujours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) portable 1600/512 Mo/ 40 Go avec tout le tzin tzin pour faire tourner Méga counter Force GT 3200et bah je peux te dire que mon Alu 12 a coté c'est une Mercedes et une Toyota, un Bonzaï et un buis, une MKII et une Gemini (Special Yoko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Bref, que du bonheur...


----------



## Apca (1 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> un Bonzaï et un buis

















P.S : C'est quoi un PC


----------



## GrandGibus (1 Avril 2004)

Je suis développeur, j'ai eu que des pc... Je ne me suis interessé aux mac que depuis OS X: j'ai tellement apprécié la machine que j'empruntais au boulot que je me suis acheté un aluBook 12" pour pouvoir prolonger le plaisir le soir à la maison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je sais, c'est dégeulasse, mais là, je me fais plaisir pendant que je tappotte la réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

J'ai eu aussi des portables pc... et je peux te dire qu'au delà des performances, il y a une chose qui n'a pas de prix: *le silence* et *l'autonomie*. 

Pour les perf, c pareil. Pour les applis, c'est plus facile. Pour le look, c'est plus beau. Pour le prix c'est un peu plus cher (ne nous le cachons pas)... mais la qualité a un prix.... 

Le choix de l'iBook 12 est un bon choix... je suis sous alu plus parce que j'ai eu les moyens... et que je me suis fait un beau cadeau pour mes 30 berges


----------



## chagregel (1 Avril 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Je suis développeur, j'ai eu que des pc... Je ne me suis interessé aux mac que depuis OS X: j'ai tellement apprécié la machine que j'empruntais au boulot que je me suis acheté un aluBook 12" pour pouvoir prolonger le plaisir le soir à la maison
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah voila je me tue a vous le dire

ALU 12 POWAAAAA


----------



## chagregel (1 Avril 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> P.S : C'est quoi un PC



*Microsoft a quité inopinement, une erreure est survenue, le travail est perdu, in bill gate you trust*


----------



## Apca (1 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *Microsoft a quité inopinement, une erreure est survenue, le travail est perdu, in bill gate you trust*




OU 

PC = Plante constament


----------



## Zehorus (1 Avril 2004)

Sinon moi je vends un Portable Dell 5150 P4 3,06Ghz LOL Je passe au Mac aussi en Alu 12 qd j'aurai l'argent, même si mon Dell est un bonheur mais j'ai envie d'aller du coté de la lumière


----------



## Apca (1 Avril 2004)

Très bon choix


----------



## ZePoupi (1 Avril 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Le choix de l'iBook 12 est un bon choix... je suis sous alu plus parce que j'ai eu les moyens... et que je me suis fait un beau cadeau pour mes 30 berges



Yep Grangibus, pareil pour moi, un AluBook pour mes 30 balais!


----------



## _m_apman (1 Avril 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, mon 1er mac est le powerbook 12". J'ai une amie qui était sur pc et depuis février elle s'est achetée un ibook 12". Elle le trouve fabuleux, elle fait tourner photoshop, elle le met en réseau...le seul truc, s'est qu'il faut booster la ram de l'ibook mais sinon s'est une très bonne machine !
> Et nous n'avons plus envie de retourner sur pc !!


Ben, je dois bien dire que je suis du même avis. J'ai un PC de bureau (2,4 Ghz, 512Mo et HD 7200 tours UATA 133). A chaque fois que je l'allume, une impression de lenteur m'envahit. Je dois pas être très objetif évidemment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais le truc qui m'agace le plus, c'est (en plus de l'instabilité de l'OS) les longs moments de "freeze" sans raison apparente... Je vous passe évidemment les détails comme le lancement bi-hebdo de l'antivirus qui prendre 100% de la CPU pendant 15 minutes pour scanner les 40 Go de données...
Apparemment, tu cherches une comparaison entre pc et mac portables, mais, un pc portable ne peut pas être plus véloce qu'un PC de bureau. Et puis je suis obligé d'en remettre une couche sur l'autonomie et le silence...
Pour la compatiblité, j'ai rien à dire. Evidemment, tes softs PC ne fonctionneront pas sur le mac. Le reste, c'est tout bon...
Mac Os est une système ouvert... comme les macusers


----------



## JPTK (1 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bah voila je me tue a vous le dire
> 
> ALU 12 POWAAAAA



Il veut un avis sur l'ibook 12 par sur l'alu 12, je vous jure ces mac user !


----------



## GrandGibus (1 Avril 2004)

Cependant, il faut rendre à César, ce qui lui appartient... micro$oft a fait pas mal de progré (en copiant, mais on le sait tous)... ça plante moins souvent... *à condition de rebooter au moins tous les jours*





Sans rire, a trop exagérer on se décrédibilise. Windows xp plante pas trop (du moins dans les activités quotidienne de dev)... 

Pour les lenteurs: ce n'est pas une impression: *toutes les opérations usuelles de manipulation de fichier sont d'une lenteur, mais d'une lenteurs*... y'a qu'à switcher (même sous linux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour s'en rendre compte. *Rien que pour ça, ça vaut le coup de switcher*.

Pour les virus: rien n'est impossible... mais faut dire qu'on est épargné quand même.

Et puis, un petit détail: comme on n'est pas obligé de rebooter: la mise en veille, c'est génial. C'est une expérience inégalable: tu veux utiliser ton portable tu l'ouvres, et instantanément, il s'allume et tout ce que tu utilisais est là dans le même état que quand tu l'avais quitté. Tu as fini de travailler: tu refermes l'écran: c'est tout. C'est pas une légende: ca marche. Tu trouveras des témoignages de personnes qui laissent le machine allumée (et en veille) pendant plusieurs mois.


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2004)

bon moi je dirais va essayre la bet
la toucher (la sentir ?)
la resentir, essaye des trucs
les menus, les applis
bref fait toi ta propre idée
et apres tu reviens avec plein de questions
et on essaye d'y repondre


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2004)

au fait j'ai un portable pc dell et... comment dire...
je l'aime pas voila,  JE L'AIME PAS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le clavier est trop haut ca me casse le poignet
la souris beuhhhh l'ecran tient plus apres 3 ans
la sacoche, pff elle est morte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mon emac par contre lui je l'aime


----------



## GrandGibus (1 Avril 2004)

Le plus dur (j'y suis passé) c'est de perdre ses réflexes windozien et de tenter des trucs terribles impossibles sous windoz genre faire un glisser, changer d'appli en faisant un coup d'exposé (f9) ou un pom+tab : tu ne perdras pas ce que tu avais pris avec ta souris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors prend ton temps pour essayer... le temps de se débarasser des mauvaises habitudes


----------



## papman (1 Avril 2004)

Fais comme moi pour te convaincre : visite hebdomadaire des iBook à la Fnac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En attendant, télécharge iTunes. Tu seras tout content d'avoir la pomme s'afficher quand tu lancera la visualisation en plein écran. Tu auras déjà l'impression d'avoir un peu un mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ensuite pose leur plein de questions sur le moindre petit détail, ils adorent y répondre. Et toi, tu adoreras lire leurs réponses sur ce qui sera à ce stade ton prochain portable


----------



## squall (1 Avril 2004)

j'ai déjà une pomme moi quand mm mm si j'hézite entre le mac et le pc 
j'ai un ipod 20 Go


----------



## _m_apman (1 Avril 2004)

papman a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme moi pour te convaincre : visite hebdomadaire des iBook à la Fnac.


Voilà l'occasion de répondre à mon quasi homonyme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai fait exactement la même chose : je suis passé à la FNAC Digitale toutes les semaines (parfois plusieurs fois dans la semaine) pour toucher, essayer, soulever les différents modèles (il faut reconnaitre que la digitale est bien pour ça). Je me trouvais un peu grave et mes proches aussi, mais c'est cool de voir que je suis pas le seul
Tout ça pour dire que je suis plus que d'accord : va les voir de près, mais attention, tu va tomber instantanèment sous le charme.
Il est vrai que l'OS déboussole quelques peu les windoziens, mais, tu vas vite prendre tes marques...
Enfin, je suis entièrement d'accors avec GrandGibus concernant l'usage des raccourcis claviers et d'exposé. Pour preuve et c'est pas malin : maintenant, au boulot j'ai tendeance a placer ma souris dans les coins pour faire afficher toutes mes fenetres, alors que je bosse sur une Sun !!!!!


----------



## Nathalex (2 Avril 2004)

mapman a dit:
			
		

> je bosse sur une Sun !!!!!



Digression complète : tu bosses sur une station Sun ? Moi aussi...
J'ai un problème dont j'ai déjà parlé  ici : je n'arrive pas à copier de mon PowerBook des fichiers vers la station SUN par le biais d'une disquette ou d'une clé USB. Tu as déjà essayé ?


----------



## Nikopol87 (2 Avril 2004)

Comment dire... ah oui j'ai switcher et j'ai du mal a approcher le portable de ma copine, elle me dit de pas le toucher car a chaque fois que je l'approche il plante... nan nan j'essaye de faire la meme chose qu'avec mon mac mais apparement il veut pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 sacré Billou... pour moi c tout vu je touche plus au pc


----------



## chagregel (2 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il veut un avis sur l'ibook 12 par sur l'alu 12, je vous jure ces mac user !











Bon ok mais jeu peux pas, je peux pas

IBOOK POWAAA...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non vraiment je peux  pas


----------



## _m_apman (2 Avril 2004)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à copier de mon PowerBook des fichiers vers la station SUN par le biais d'une disquette ou d'une clé USB. Tu as déjà essayé ?


Non, je n'ai jamais essayé. Désolé.


----------



## gargaboul (2 Avril 2004)

LA question, c'est que veux tu en faire ???
Lorsque j'ai switché (au mois de décembre 2003), ma démarche était la suivante : sur mon PC portable je faisais de la bureautique et j'allais sur Internet. Le problème de ce PC était le poids, l'autonomie et le bruit. Je me suis renseigné longuemment (forums de macgeneration, macbidouille, etc...) et j'ai beaucoup hésité.
La solution de l'ibook a été la bonne puisque j'ai mis à peu prés 1 semaine pour être opérationnel sur mac...en fait, le temps de perdre mes reflexes Windows. De plus, il répondait parfaitement à mes attentes (3kg environ, 4 heures d'autonomie et un silence divin). Il est clair que pour l'emploi que j'en faisais je ne perdais rien à essayer. Depuis, j'essaye Garageband, iphoto iTunes chose que je ne tentais même pas sous Windows car il n'en donne pas l'envie.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

2.2 Kg "s'te plait", 3 kg c'est le poids d'un PC portable


----------



## squall (3 Avril 2004)

et si je prends l'ibook, jferai comment pr jouer à counterstrike ? :/ lol


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Avril 2004)

C'est l'unique raison pour laquelle j'ai gardé mon pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

D'ailleurs, c'est maintenant la seule occasion pour laquelle je l'allume


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Avril 2004)

J'oubliais: depuis que j'ai mon mac,  je joue beaucoup, beaucoup moins qu'avant.


----------



## squall (4 Avril 2004)

ptite kestion enkore
peut on ouvrir un fichier .doc ou tout autre de offce sous mac ? si il y a  un .doc de chez moi sous windows et ke je veux reprndre sous mac ?
merci


----------



## chagregel (4 Avril 2004)

squall a dit:
			
		

> ptite kestion enkore
> peut on ouvrir un fichier .doc ou tout autre de offce sous mac ? si il y a  un .doc de chez moi sous windows et ke je veux reprndre sous mac ?
> merci













T'es un rigolo toi


----------



## ZePoupi (4 Avril 2004)

squall a dit:
			
		

> ptite kestion enkore
> peut on ouvrir un fichier .doc ou tout autre de offce sous mac ? si il y a  un .doc de chez moi sous windows et ke je veux reprndre sous mac ?
> merci



Oui tu le peux!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Depuis le temps qu'on le dit dans ces forums!!!!! Tcheuva!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais si tu as des questions du même genre, va faire un tour sur le site de Apple... il y a toutes les réponses à tes questions (du moins, concernant la base, la bureautique... mais pas pour CounterStrike...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


C'est par là...


----------



## squall (4 Avril 2004)

pas la peine de se moquer chagrenel truc là


----------



## squarepusher (5 Avril 2004)

Rien à voir avec le thread mais phootek est-ce que tu es fan de photek?


----------



## chagregel (5 Avril 2004)

squall a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine de se moquer chagrenel truc là


----------



## squall (5 Avril 2004)

remettre une barette de ram sur un ibook c'est compliqué ou la manip est simple et sans risque ?


----------



## chagregel (5 Avril 2004)

Simple et sans risques...

Va faire un tour sur  MacBidouille  ils expliquent comment démonter un ibook G4


----------



## squall (5 Avril 2004)

ouaip mais bon démonter un ibook au tournevis cutter ça me fait un peu chier c'était pr savoir si  ya pas une autre méthode simple pr mettre de la ram


----------



## chagregel (5 Avril 2004)

Bah oui sous le clavier, ils n'en parlent pas?

Le ibook est fait pour ca


----------



## squall (5 Avril 2004)

ah oui merci
désolé d'être un peu grave un boulet avec ttes mes questions !
merci


----------



## Nikopol87 (5 Avril 2004)

C vraiment pas dur a faire, c juste un peu flippant quand tu as ta barette entre les doigts une nap du claiver d'un coté et qu'il faille pousser comme un malade pour enfoncer cette barette.
Avec la barette livrée de chez Crucial il y a un plan de montage demontage fourni.

BON TU LE PREND CET IBOOK...


----------



## fwedo (6 Avril 2004)

gargaboul a dit:
			
		

> LA question, c'est que veux tu en faire ???
> Lorsque j'ai switché (au mois de décembre 2003), ma démarche était la suivante : sur mon PC portable je faisais de la bureautique et j'allais sur Internet. Le problème de ce PC était le poids, l'autonomie et le bruit. Je me suis renseigné longuemment (forums de macgeneration, macbidouille, etc...) et j'ai beaucoup hésité.
> La solution de l'ibook a été la bonne puisque j'ai mis à peu prés 1 semaine pour être opérationnel sur mac...en fait, le temps de perdre mes reflexes Windows. De plus, il répondait parfaitement à mes attentes (3kg environ, 4 heures d'autonomie et un silence divin). Il est clair que pour l'emploi que j'en faisais je ne perdais rien à essayer. Depuis, j'essaye Garageband, iphoto iTunes chose que je ne tentais même pas sous Windows car il n'en donne pas l'envie.




meme problématique, meme question et meme solution. un mac c'est léger, solide, beau, stable et rempli de logiciels excellent. y'a vraiment pas photo. et coté prise en main...c'est plus que facile...


----------



## squall (6 Avril 2004)

ouais nikopol jle prends à la fin du mois le ibook 12' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jprendrai direct avec la ram au taket kom ça pas de pb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jvais faire un mini réseau wifi chez moi j'ai mon pc de bureau avec un routeur adsl wifi
je mettrai une carte airport et hop là
merci pr tout


----------



## Nikopol87 (6 Avril 2004)

en voila une decision qu'elle est bonne


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Avril 2004)

aller le sqall, aller le sqall allez....
aller le sqall, aller le sqall, aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je sais, ça n'avance à rien (mais ça fait plaisir)


----------



## squall (6 Avril 2004)

le pb cé les sous :-( lol
pas facile la vie d'apprenti pour se payer ce genre de chozes


----------



## Nikopol87 (6 Avril 2004)

Ey vi c pour ca que le iBook est un bon rapport qualité prix pour commencer... allez qd on sera des chefs pleins de sous car on aura rendu du super boulot avec nos mac on pourra passer sur des superbes bijoux de chez la pomme avec de configs de fou !!


----------



## squall (8 Avril 2004)

aparemment sur l'ibook il n y a pas de son d'entrée.
j'ai entendu parler de l'imic qui permettait d'enregistrer des sons est ce que celà marche bien ? et pas trop de perte ? sachant que je mix j'ai bezoin d'un bon son en final


----------



## mercutio (8 Avril 2004)

Apparement les entrées audio intégrées sur portable sont TOUJOURS de mauvaise facture. Il n'empêche que mon ibook est SERIEUSEMENt handicapé sans cet indispensable option.

Imic porquoi pas mais avec 2 ports USB (dont un pour souris)...c un peu court sans compter les fils supplémentaires...

L'alu 12 est à bon prix actuellement


----------



## squall (8 Avril 2004)

presque 2000 euros le Pbook 12 pouces de base sur apple.
c'est un bon prix pour les grosses payes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



parce que si on rajoute de la ram juska 768 Mo pr être tranquille , une carte airport extreme comme j'ai besoin, ça fait déjà 2350 euros en gros
donc bon dur dur lol


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Avril 2004)

C'est marrant, mais je n'en ai pas eu pour le même prix:
pb = 1912 
ae = 130  (je n'ai plus le prix exact en tête)
-------------
2042
- 6%
------------
1919
+ 88 (prix de barette 512 mo chez Crucial)
------------
2008 

On est loin des 2350 que tu annonces... Ceci dit, je te l'accorde, ça reste quand même élevé comme tarif. 

D'autre part, personne ne trouve le tarif des bmw élevé.... alors, je pense que ça reste dans un bon rapport qualité/prix.


----------



## chagregel (8 Avril 2004)

Moi je l'ai payé 2133 Euros pour
-512 Mo
-Superdrive
-80 Go

+ 120 Euros de carte Airport


----------



## Biroman (8 Avril 2004)

squall a dit:
			
		

> aparemment sur l'ibook il n y a pas de son d'entrée.
> j'ai entendu parler de l'imic qui permettait d'enregistrer des sons est ce que celà marche bien ? et pas trop de perte ? sachant que je mix j'ai bezoin d'un bon son en final



exact pas d'entrée son.
mais le imic fait très bien son boulot.
Il ya une entrée son et une sortie egalement. Pour la qualité de l'entrée je ne sais pas, mais la sortie est meilleure que celle du ibook.
C'est donc un produit de bonne qualité. No souci


----------



## TitaNantes (8 Avril 2004)

Un PowerBook 12 pouces, coûte actuellement environ 1500  TTC chez un VPCiste... A ce prix, il me semble plus intéressant qu'un iBook 12 Pouces...

Il tourne à 1GHz,
Le disque dur fait 40 Go au lieu de 30 Go,
Bluetooth est  intégré,
et si je me trompe, il y a une entrée son...

Esthétiquement, le look du PowerBook est plus "pro" que l'iBook...


----------



## squall (8 Avril 2004)

ah bon ben dis ou plus précisément ?


----------



## TitaNantes (8 Avril 2004)

On le trouve  ici par exemple... De plus IC, applique une réduction de 5% pour le tarif éducation.

Chez Macpartner aussi, il me semble... Le prix du PowerBook 12p est en chute libre depuis quelques jours... Est-ce un signe? On en parle  ici  chez MacBidouille...


----------



## squall (8 Avril 2004)

effectivement c'est plus valable q'un ibook à ce prix là
peut être une baisse de prix avant une nouvelle gamme
j'étais parti sur l'achat de l'ibook à la fin du mois mais je pense attendre encore un peu on sait jamais c'est pas pressant!
je verrai dans 3 ou 4 mois je me l'offrirai cet été pour mes 21 ans


----------



## squall (26 Avril 2004)

ca y est je l'ai commandé j'ia bien fait d'être patient vu que now il est à 1 ghz le 12é et 512 Ko de cache !
3 - 5 jours d'assemblage + 5 jours de livraison sur l'apple store ça va être long
mais j'y yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
*Un Futur Switcheur Heureux*


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Bienvenue a toi !!!!


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Avril 2004)

*Toutes mes félicitations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

(A quand ton premier post avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... ou la la que ça doit presser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Kaneda (27 Avril 2004)

Welcomeeeeeeee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un petit message dès l'arrivée de la bête hein !


----------



## squall (30 Avril 2004)

commandé Lundi 26, Colis envoyé dans la foulée le Mardi 27 et tjrs rien !
dur dur l'attente je prie pr demain pr l'avoir ce week end !!


----------



## powerbook867 (1 Mai 2004)

squall a dit:
			
		

> commandé Lundi 26, Colis envoyé dans la foulée le Mardi 27 et tjrs rien !
> dur dur l'attente je prie pr demain pr l'avoir ce week end !!



Pas avant 15 jours, Apple a des délais très elastiques......


----------



## squall (5 Mai 2004)

Ca y est il vient d'arriver ce matin chez moi l'ibook j'ai vu sur le site en ligne
je rentre que vers 19h00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vivement ce soir


----------



## Kaneda (5 Mai 2004)

rhaa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Un joli compte rendu après hein


----------



## squall (5 Mai 2004)

Bon voilà je suis sur l'ibook là
je  découvre un peu tout, mais l'installation de Mac os X est vraiment simplissime
il m'a détecté mon modem routeur linksys directement 
j'ai pas encore trop de repère sur l'arborescense et tt ça mais ça viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant je voudrais installer msn, c'est un .dmg
on va voir ce que ça donne lol
A +
" Un Switcheur Heureux"


----------



## JPTK (5 Mai 2004)




----------



## squall (5 Mai 2004)

OK pr msn je vois le truc
sinon comment fait on pr vider la corbeille ? lol
et pareil pr msn mm quand je déconnecte la session il reste activé, comment fait on pr fermer la fenêtre pr de bon ?
je risque de poser bcp de questions lol
désolé d'avance


----------



## squall (5 Mai 2004)

ah non c bon 
j'ai pas pris l'habitude et le réflexe avec le menu du haut de l'écran
que ça change à chaque application
merci quand mm !!!


----------



## Kaneda (5 Mai 2004)

héhé, le coup du changement de barre en fonction de l appli je l ai découvert sur pc en installation un interface copie d apple.

C'est vrai que c'est déroutant mais pourtant tellement plus simple et mieux pensé


----------



## squall (5 Mai 2004)

par contre  lorsque je lance une application ou une page du net avec du java, ça me lance bien le module java comme sur xwindaube xp, mais après ça bloque


----------



## squall (6 Mai 2004)

help !!!


----------



## chagregel (6 Mai 2004)

Tu as télechargé le module Java?


----------



## squall (6 Mai 2004)

non mais il le lance dc il y est déjà dans l'os ! enfin je vais voir ça


----------



## squall (6 Mai 2004)

quand je dL le java sur www.telecharger.com ça me DL un .msi, ce ki correspond à l'ékivalent à un .zip je pense puiske ça m'ouvre un dossier !
après j'installe le java mais tjrs rien à faire, impossible d'aller sur caramail.com par exemple.
de + pk quand je met le .msi ds la corbeille et ke je veux le virer ça me dit kil est en train d'^ùetre utilisé
j'aurais bezoin d'un chekpoint sur les extensions et tt ça lol
merci


----------



## Biroman (6 Mai 2004)

squall a dit:
			
		

> quand je dL le java sur www.telecharger.com ça me DL un .msi, ce ki correspond à l'ékivalent à un .zip je pense puiske ça m'ouvre un dossier !
> après j'installe le java mais tjrs rien à faire, impossible d'aller sur caramail.com par exemple.
> de + pk quand je met le .msi ds la corbeille et ke je veux le virer ça me dit kil est en train d'^ùetre utilisé
> j'aurais bezoin d'un chekpoint sur les extensions et tt ça lol
> merci




Pour faire les mises à jour, passe par le menu pomme (en haut à gauche).
Après avoir mis a jour Java et Safari, tout fonctionnera...

Lorsque tu lances un fichier compressé pour installer une application, ca t'ouvre un disque virtuel sur le bureau. Il te suffit de copier l'application dans le menu "application puis de jeter le disque virtuel. Tu pourras alors vider ta corbeille.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère avoir répondu...


----------

